#ubuntu-unregged 2009-12-28
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<lizzardman> hey
<lizzardman> i need some help on installing ubuntu
<LjL> this is not #ubuntu
<LjL> try again /join #ubuntu
#ubuntu-unregged 2009-12-29
<elinux> i was wondering is there anyway to sync email from 2 differant computers with evolution on them
<elinux> #nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<jimbobso> hey guys, i finally just corrected my resoulution problems in xrandr, but i dont know how i would go about having my resolution set each time i log in. can someone help me? thanks
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<jasa> Hey there, anyone knows whats some ancient version that was compiled with gcc 3.4 ?
<jasa> Hmm, well Hoary would seem like one ... but alternative choices around ?
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
#ubuntu-unregged 2009-12-30
<dare> FoodBots
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
#ubuntu-unregged 2009-12-31
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
